# hydro systyems



## 97240sx (Sep 24, 2005)

i was just curious wich kind or system  works best for hydro growing im using a bubbler i have an aeroponic mister/drip set up does anyone have an opnion


----------



## 97240sx (Sep 24, 2005)

this is my first systen and first attempt to grow anything im excited that i see the whispy hairs/pistils growing i call them my kids  but its something fun to do, im thinking about building a room on the back poarch 10' by 10' by 8' im going to use a window ac unit to keep it cool any one know anything im forgetting


----------



## Hick (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm definately NOT an authority on hydro, so can't be of much help on that end, BUT, I _do_ know and understand basic growing needs.
  First off, a 10x10 room is going to require about 5 1k lights to efficiently light it. Unless you have plans to build walls to section it off for seperate chambers.
  An AC unit for cooling, but what do you have in mind for "flow through" ventilation? All chambers should have flowing ventilation that replaces the air at least 2-3 times per minute.
  Any thoughts on the elimination of odor?


----------



## 97240sx (Sep 25, 2005)

i live in a pretty rural areia most or the natural plants around here have a pretty pungent odor plus the person who owned the home before me planted lots of flowering plants htey should help a bit.im only going to split it into two rooms ill still have the one im using now id planed on using one on each side of the wall turned opposite to each other to trap light at this time i think i have a total of 3500 watts of lighting and two exhaust fans


----------

